# baby red tail shark advice?



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Ive wanted one of these for a long time, and think i finally will. But should i?

Ones im interested in are probably not greater than 2inches long.

My set up right now is a 75g "community" with 2 canisters.
Inhabitants: 10 cories, 5 platys, 2 clown pleco, 2 butterfly pleco? 3 upsidedown catfish, 10 tiger barbs, and a white loach that i forgot the name to.

Judging by what i have, is it a bad idea to add a red tail shark?
Im asking because the rts is "semi-agressive", but so are the tiger barbs. but everyones been living together fine so far...

the white loach is a golden dojo loach


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Should be fine with that tank. Just give that loach a place to hide as the redtail shark will chase it from time to time.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

As far as I know RTS are only aggressive towards their own kind and similar looking species. (eg red finned sharks) I would say you are good to have one with the fish you listed. I am by no means an expert though so you may want to wait for a few more people to comment on the matter.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I forgot to mention that theres plenty of hiding spots with the 3 pieces of driftwood i've got in there.
Sand substrate as well if it matters.

Will the cories be safe in there with the RTS?

Im guessing the platy's are the most at risk, correct? Especially when they give birth??


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> I forgot to mention that theres plenty of hiding spots with the 3 pieces of driftwood i've got in there.
> Sand substrate as well if it matters.
> 
> Will the cories be safe in there with the RTS?
> ...


The fry would probably end up as a snack....


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> The fry would probably end up as a snack....


Then i guess i'll have to fork out that $4 and finally pick up that breeding trap


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Bit of a side question: For anyone who has a RTS or know lots about it. How can i pick the "best/healthiest" from the lfs? Anything i should look for, and stay away from? Physical appearance wise...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> Bit of a side question: For anyone who has a RTS or know lots about it. How can i pick the "best/healthiest" from the lfs? Anything i should look for, and stay away from? Physical appearance wise...


The best way to pick one are those that are Jet black with bright red tailfin. When stress they turn to lighter color to almost gray or brown. Also the wider the body as it means it been eating. Do not pick the skinny pale ones.

You can get 6 of them if you want. I had a 75g before with 4 redtal sharks, 4 rainbowshark, 4 flying fox and some other that looks very similar. I used to collected them back when I was in early high school. They look great when you have lots of them. Especially when they rest on the plants sideways close together. Or when I dangle 5 pieces of hikari algae wafer placed them in a net and they have a feeding frenzy.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

^isnt it not recommended to keep more than one? because they can become aggressive? Thats what ive been reading online...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> ^isnt it not recommended to keep more than one? because they can become aggressive? Thats what ive been reading online...


Keeping less than 4 is not recommended especially in a small tank. By placing more than 5-6 and they will be too many of them in the tank they do not know who is the weakest one and prevent the dominant one from attacking the weak one. With less numbers then the dominant one will selectively easily pick the weaker one and it will chase it constantly. Causing it to die of stress.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

in my case, and considering what i already have in the tank, should i stick with one, or buy a whole group?
i dont want to over crowd the tank space


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> in my case, and considering what i already have in the tank, should i stick with one, or buy a whole group?
> i dont want to over crowd the tank space


Stick with one. Just incase it continues harassing the loach, then you will have no choice but add more sharks or remove the shark or the loach. I actually use flowerpots as their hiding place. Each one of them owns one.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

keep in mind these are a little tricky to feed not imposible alot harder fish to feed then these so have the right food ready


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> keep in mind these are a little tricky to feed not imposible alot harder fish to feed then these so have the right food ready


Gid not have problem with mine and not even picky. Will pretty much anything from shrimps, mussels, fish fillet but best they eat pellets or algae wafers. They similar ways to a pleco.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Used to feed mine wafers, he now eats about anything that hits the water. Definitely not too picky. Still give hm wafers from time to time but he eats pretty much what the rest eat from flakes to granules to whatever


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I have a redtail black shark as well. She's pretty docile, really. The only time it's ever been an issue with aggression is when others come too close to her, and then she'll chase them off with a "GET AWAY FROM ME!" attitude for just a quick second, then she's back to normal again. I've never heard of keeping more than one in a tank, although I'm still new to the hobby, so don't take my word as gospel.

As a side note, I've also heard that if you're interested in sexing them, the female should have a grey belly whereas the male is solid black. That's to my understanding anyways, and with that theory in mind mine is a female 

Hope this works out for you.


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

One per tank, they are awesomely easy to keep as long as you have the space. They tend to be territorial. I wouldn't recommend keeping in in a 30 gallon, but it should be fine in a 75.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

i bought one just a little more than 1inch. it Seems to get picked on by the 6 platy's i have than the other way around


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> i bought one just a little more than 1inch. it Seems to get picked on by the 6 platy's i have than the other way around


That will change in due time lol


----------

